
How mantis shrimp make sense of the world - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-11-mantis-shrimp-world.html
======
diveanon
I see mantis shrimp almost every day, and I warn photographers to approach
them very slowly because otherwise they will run and hide.

If you can see a mantis shrimp, they can almost certainly see you. The best
way to approach them is to hover directly above and slowly descend on top of
them.

Amazing animals, I would love to be able to see the reef like they do.

------
contingencies
So basically crustaceans have private cloud brains. Looks like docker is alive
and well at the bottom of the ocean :)

------
ncmncm
How does _anybody_ make sense of the world? Does anybody? 'coz I don't.

------
dr_dshiv
This is really important foundational research for informing future
genetically engineered humans that floresce during mating rituals [1], see 12
primary colours [2] and punch like a 22-caliber bullet [2]

[1]
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/303/5654/51](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/303/5654/51)

[2]
[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/phenomena/2014/07...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/phenomena/2014/07/03/natures-
most-amazing-eyes-just-got-a-bit-weirder/)

~~~
kylek
Old, but
[https://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp](https://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp)

